# new piece of bogwood



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey guys heres something i just though was crazy looking so i brought it home

the wood is kinda swirly or wavy

it is 20 inchs from front to back 6-7 inchs high and and 19 from left to right

the way it is pictured is how it looks best

perfect for a 20 or 30 gallon

one more thing guys i will be putting these new pieces posts in buy and sell as i dont want to flood the plants section even though it is realated as hardscape it is still buy and sell so

front left to right 19 inchs 















back to front 20 inchs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

whoa that is one fat stump lol

can you post it sitting in a 75g ? ha


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i bet it would look good with java moss or something growing out of it it would look like a big round ball of moss


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> whoa that is one fat stump lol
> 
> can you post it sitting in a 75g ? ha


hey dippy this will def fit in a 75 but will look so little i told you i will find you something that will blow your mind alothough im forgetfull so every time i go out i always froget the chainsaw

but i will get you something for sure i wasnt kidding

this piece would look great in a 20 or 30 more toward 20 give it a big feeling


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok
Trust me, I believe u


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what does your wife say when she comes home and you have tree stumps sitting on your kitchen table? haha


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

cueball said:


> i bet it would look good with java moss or something growing out of it it would look like a big round ball of moss


MOSS BALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------

